
How AI Spots Problems in Nuclear Plants That Other Systems Miss - DrNuke
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2017/05/03/how-ai-detects-cracks-in-nuclear-power-plants/
======
DrNuke
"The team is training its algorithms of several thousand frames of inspection
videos using the CUDA parallel computing platform, the Pascal architecture-
based NVIDIA TITAN X and GeForce GTX 1070 GPUs and cuDNN." Wow! A few thousand
dollars desktop computer would do that, with the relevant data available, even
the p2x.large spot instance on AWS at $0.20/hr would be worth a try.

